# GPR/HGVC no longer available for resale transfers.



## presley (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a GPR/HGVC unit listed for sale with Judi and just got an email saying that resales are no longer able to transfer the HGVC membership. It was suggesting I lower my price. I didn't ask for any additional information since HGVC told me to go through Judi for selling, I figured they know what they are talking about. 

It's actually not a surprise to me. It's a bummer to those who haven't already purchased, but Hilton wants people to buy from them and this is one way to make that happen.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 11, 2016)

Maybe contact the Legacy group at Carlsbad Inn. 

They always seemed to have a "waiver" on that policy.


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh no... let me know if you find that "waiver" 

I have one of those TS and wont be nice if its doesn't transfer when I sale.:annoyed:





presley said:


> I have a GPR/HGVC unit listed for sale with Judi and just got an email saying that resales are no longer able to transfer the HGVC membership. It was suggesting I lower my price. I didn't ask for any additional information since HGVC told me to go through Judi for selling, I figured they know what they are talking about.
> 
> It's actually not a surprise to me. It's a bummer to those who haven't already purchased, but Hilton wants people to buy from them and this is one way to make that happen.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 17, 2016)

I purchased a GPP week resale from Grand Pacific in 2012.  It has 8400 HGVC points with it.  At the time of my purchase they had an HGVC Membership Agreement which stated that HGVC would only transfer if the future sale was done with the services of Advanced Commercial Corporation.  I asked for, and received, a signed addendum that states I may sell the week on my own and still retain HGVC membership on the sale.  

When and if I am ready to sell it would be interesting to see if they honor the document.

In a HGVC presentation I did two years ago the sales people were marketing GPP/HGVC combo as a cheaper alternative to HGVC Marbrisa.  I am sure they sold some and I wonder if they plan on yanking HGVC from that GPP week when the customer is ready to sell.  Buying from a developer that significantly changes the usage of that week after the fact on resale will put HGVC in a very poor light.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 17, 2016)

RX8 said:


> I purchased a GPP week resale from Grand Pacific in 2012.  It has 8400 HGVC points with it.  At the time of my purchase they had an HGVC Membership Agreement which stated that HGVC would only transfer if the future sale was done with the services of Advanced Commercial Corporation.  I asked for, and received, a signed addendum that states I may sell the week on my own and still retain HGVC membership on the sale.
> 
> When and if I am ready to sell it would be interesting to see if they honor the document.
> 
> In a HGVC presentation I did two years ago the sales people were marketing GPP/HGVC combo as a cheaper alternative to HGVC Marbrisa.  I am sure they sold some and I wonder if they plan on yanking HGVC from that GPP week when the customer is ready to sell.  Buying from a developer that significantly changes the usage of that week after the fact on resale will put HGVC in a very poor light.



Advanced is owned by GPR.


----------



## presley (Aug 18, 2016)

I think if you purchased through their in house resale program, they will still sell it for you and carry the HGVC transfer for you. Since I didn't buy through them, they wouldn't sell for me. The only snag would be if HGVC decided to override GPR and not honor that agreement, but I just don't see how they could do that if you have a signed document showing that they will sell it for you under those terms.

The change I am posting about is very recent. It happened within the past couple months.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 20, 2016)

Not sure why you're posting this.  I heard from the the first time GPR associated with HGVC that resales would not be eligible for HGVC memberships.

Was there a time when you could associate with HGVC witha resale GPR purchase?


----------



## colatown (Aug 20, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Not sure why you're posting this.  I heard from the the first time GPR associated with HGVC that resales would not be eligible for HGVC memberships.
> 
> Was there a time when you could associate with HGVC witha resale GPR purchase?



Yes, I have one at GPR, it was bought in 2012.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 20, 2016)

colatown said:


> Yes, I have one at GPR, it was bought in 2012.





I've got one also. A resale Seapointe but I bought from Legacy at Carlsbad Inn.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Not sure why you're posting this.  I heard from the the first time GPR associated with HGVC that resales would not be eligible for HGVC memberships.
> 
> Was there a time when you could associate with HGVC witha resale GPR purchase?


Yes. I sold one that was converted to HGVC last year. The people who bought it were offered to keep it as HGVC or put it back as plain Seapointe by the transfer company.

There have been many sold on Ebay over the past few years that also kept their HGVC status.


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just bough one in May 2016 with HGVC included 




Bill4728 said:


> Not sure why you're posting this.  I heard from the the first time GPR associated with HGVC that resales would not be eligible for HGVC memberships.
> 
> Was there a time when you could associate with HGVC witha resale GPR purchase?


----------



## JohnnyO (Jun 8, 2018)

If one already owns HCVC/Marbrisa developer purchase can you transfer the HGVC/Marbrisa resale into your existing account? Or do they make you have a separate account altogether?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 8, 2018)

JohnnyO said:


> If one already owns HCVC/Marbrisa developer purchase can you transfer the HGVC/Marbrisa resale into your existing account? Or do they make you have a separate account altogether?



As long as both units are titled identical, they should go into one account.  But if you take title differently, such as one has an ex-spouse, or one is in a trust and other is not, they will require separate accounts.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 8, 2018)

How are other affiliates impacted? I am in the process of buying Craigendarroch and this is giving me cold feet.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> How are other affiliates impacted?



This is an old thread that someone has added onto.    Per information in our Sticky (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...liated-information.254931/page-2#post-2008406), it looks like Marbrisa can now transfer HGVC ownership.    I would of course ask the broker and look at estoppel.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> This is an old thread that someone has added onto.    Per information in our Sticky (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...liated-information.254931/page-2#post-2008406), it looks like Marbrisa can now transfer HGVC ownership.    I would of course ask the broker and look at estoppel.


Thank you, I was reading the posts on my cell phone and i did not see the dates. In any case, this was a good opportunity for me to review the communication with the broker and with the resort, I do not think that there is anything to worry about.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> In any case, this was a good opportunity for me to review the communication with the broker and with the resort, I do not think that there is anything to worry about.



No problem.    I think that is always a very good question to ask the broker on an affiliate anyways.    I am not sure who the broker is, but if you are dealing with the onsite HGVC sales/resales person, then the points should also count towards elite (at least that would be another question to clear up).


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> No problem.    I think that is always a very good question to ask the broker on an affiliate anyways.    I am not sure who the broker is, but if you are dealing with the onsite HGVC sales/resales person, then the points should also count towards elite (at least that would be another question to clear up).


I am not going direct with the onsite sales persons but i had contact with them. How useful is elite for you? This is our 1st HGVC  week but because we also have Vistana weeks i doubt we will add anymore anytime soon.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> How useful is elite for you?



If you aren't adding anymore, then it won't matter anyways.  Minimal advantage for elite.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.  i own HGVC Marbrisa and GPP and CSR with enough points to be Elite. I keep seeing opportunity to add on units at marbrisa for great prices with HGVC points allegedly.  Every time I ask the RE broker the question they never get back to me. Then the unit ends up sold. I was always under the impression that HGVC would not transfer but that was years ago. I just don't want the hassle of multiple accounts in HGVC nor the added expense.


----------

